# doe jumps the string on me



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Well I have never had it happen till today.. had a doe and a spike brousing togeather about 40 yds.. put my 40yd pin jst behind her shoulder and let the rage fly.. I kid you not her belly almost hits the ground while my arrow is in mid flight, easton axis fmj flies right over her back and hits a 1.5 yr old spike in the hind quarter. He goes about 25 yds, I'm sure I hit an artery cause he sure done some bleeding... Hate I killed a spike, but seeing that doe jump the string like that was somethin else. Have pics but ashamed of a 2 yr old 90# spike


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

flounderpounder28 said:


> Well I have never had it happen till today.. had a doe and a spike brousing togeather about 40 yds.. put my 40yd pin jst behind her shoulder and let the rage fly.. I kid you not her belly almost hits the ground while my arrow is in mid flight, easton axis fmj flies right over her back and hits a 1.5 yr old spike in the hind quarter. He goes about 25 yds, I'm sure I hit an artery cause he sure done some bleeding... Hate I killed a spike, but seeing that doe jump the string like that was somethin else. Have pics but ashamed of a 2 yr old 90# spike


It happens man. At least it will not go to waste. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## frog03 (Aug 8, 2011)

*doe jumps the string*

Last year I had a doe do the samething but my arrow landed in a tree I am glad you recoved the spike it happens to everyone


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Well this time of the year I don't about the age of a deer!! As long as it does not have spots it is dead!!

I hunt for meat not Bone!!!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Not to be captain obvious here, and not to beat you when your feeling bad about killing the spike.......... but wouldn't the same thing have happened had you double lunged the doe? You would have a doe and a spike.


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

scbass said:


> Well this time of the year I don't about the age of a deer!! As long as it does not have spots it is dead!!
> 
> I hunt for meat not Bone!!!


Way to be a true conservationist!! Lets just kill everything that walks..:thumbdown:


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I cant understand someones problem with filling a freezer legally when you pay good money to hunt?


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I agree. Can't eat bones. I like the meat. With that being said i don't go on a killing rampage. this time of the year i would like to have some meat in my freezer, it's been to long of a year without any back straps


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

coachmo32 said:


> Way to be a true conservationist!! Lets just kill everything that walks..:thumbdown:


You should take up red snapper fishing if you wanna catch and release ...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Let me note that im not condoning killing everything that walks. A momma with a spotty is.definitely getting a free pass but everything else other than a small spike is fair game. I promise you no matter how many legal animals i harvest the meat is always going to a good place. The deer herd will thank me aswell.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

coachmo32 said:


> Way to be a true conservationist!! Lets just kill everything that walks..:thumbdown:


way to call out somebody that hunts differently than you. :thumbdown:


----------



## joebow09 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah, I mean we have biologist that get paid to set regulations for the hunters, I don't think we are in any danger of depleting the herd here in NW Florida, I don't hunt behind high fences, nor do I set out to kill a 170" class buck here! I eat meat, I pay a lot to hunt with my kids and I fill my freezer, deer, hogs, squirrel, rabbit, fish.... To each his own here!!! I will kill all that I can legally year after year!! Call me out !!! What I say!!


----------



## SharkFisher (Jul 2, 2009)

I have spike killed my fair share especially if you hunt public land and go months without putting one down then that spike walks out and gives you the fever just like a 10pt buck! its instinct the man loves deer meat not worried about wall hangers. Fill that freezer up! Now if its like the last 2 weeks of hunting season I would pass one up I don't know why I do that but for some reason I think if he made it this far with out getting shot maybe he might be respectable next year. Every hunter is different. He will taste amazing!


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm sorry but I can't seem to understand how the doe can jump string that much and u hit the spike?? If they were that close and u hit the doe behind the shoulder it would of also passed through and hit the spike anyways?!!?!?! I think u just wanted to down one which is fine. But not a spike. Come on. And the enjoyment of deer fever of seeing a spike should excite you but you should use better judgment and deer management not to shoot! I would never shoot a spike a 4 point or any deer that had not got the chance to mature! U will never kill a decent rack buck if u don't let them walk! (from experience ) And I challenge anyone to tell me it's perfectly fine for a avid hunter to shoot a young buck just bc they haven't killed in a while? Sorry but I don't even shoot does with yearlins! You have to have standards! Guess I'm just spoiled with the quality of deer I hunt or maybe my standards are set high! Just my opinion!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Johntravis89 said:


> ... And I challenge anyone to tell me it's perfectly fine for a avid hunter to shoot a young buck just bc they haven't killed in a while?...


It's perfectly fine for an avid hunter to shoot a young Buck because they haven't killed in a while.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

There are standards.....each state sets them and as long as someone stays with in those "standards" you have no right to bash them because they dont follow "your" opinion of what they should be! I dont set out to shoot doe with yearlings but I have taken them with no yearling present that had milk....it was still a lawful harvest...just not what I normally adhear to. 
There are plenty of people out there willfully breaking the law, so save your condemnation for them and not your fellow hunter that you may need help from next time you get stuck, or God forbid have a hunting accident and need them to come find you!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

during archery season I say shoot what is legal, now during gun season I'm always more selective.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

What kind of bow are you shooting? I had this happen multiple times with my PSE. They are just loud.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Johntravis89 said:


> I'm sorry but I can't seem to understand how the doe can jump string that much and u hit the spike?? If they were that close and u hit the doe behind the shoulder it would of also passed through and hit the spike anyways?!!?!?! I think u just wanted to down one which is fine. But not a spike. Come on. And the enjoyment of deer fever of seeing a spike should excite you but you should use better judgment and deer management not to shoot! I would never shoot a spike a 4 point or any deer that had not got the chance to mature! U will never kill a decent rack buck if u don't let them walk! (from experience ) And I challenge anyone to tell me it's perfectly fine for a avid hunter to shoot a young buck just bc they haven't killed in a while? Sorry but I don't even shoot does with yearlins! You have to have standards! Guess I'm just spoiled with the quality of deer I hunt or maybe my standards are set high! Just my opinion!!!


hahaha! wow! get over yourself dude. "guess i'm just spoiled..." did you seriously say that? the OP made a lawful harvest and that's all you need to know. you don't agree with killing a spike? fine, that's cool there are plenty of people that feel the same way. there are also plenty of people who hunt public land, like deer meat, and will kill a legal deer in order to put meat in their freezer. whatever makes you happy and as long as you're legal, we need to get off each others backs about "management."
and x2 with john b. - if i haven't killed a deer in a long while and i'm out of meat, i would def shoot a spike. never been in that spot yet, but i won't think twice should it come to that. and fyi, shooting a spike, and shooting a doe with yearlings is 2 different matters - i think everyone on this forum agrees does with fawns are off limits.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to completely derail this thread, but last year around the first week of January I hadn't killed a deer all season. I had been busted by a few deer, the weather had been crappy, missed a nanny during doe days (hunting private land in Holt) and was just all around mad at em, anyone ever get like that? Well I remember telling one of the other club members the night before that I felt sorry for the first legal 5" on one side sorry SOB spike that walks within 300 yards of me tomorrow morning .... fast forward to 7:45 the next morning, a deer walks out at about 60 yards. It was foggy and I thought for sure it was a doe. I took my time getting my gun up, it wasn't doe days and I had no intention of shooting a doe but I always like to look at the deer when they walk out (forgot my binoculars) well to my surprise, the deer turned toward me and I could see 2 little pencil horns about 6 inches sticking off what I was sure was a slickhead... well needless to say I went into "this is not a drill! " mode, took off the saftey and let the 30-06 bark!

Was it a giant deer? Absolutely not! But I was dang proud to finally get a Buck on the ground. 

As long as you are legal, and you can get over whatever moral dilemma you might have with killing a spike, then who cares! A guy at the camp said it best opening weekend. "I don't care what you shoot, from a 50lb doe to a 150" mainframe 10point, as long as you're legal, and as long as you're proud of what you killed." 

So the doe jumped the string, and you shot a spike... it was legal and you put a Buck on the ground.... and you get some meat! I'll call that a win in my book.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

K-Bill said:


> hahaha! wow! get over yourself dude. "guess i'm just spoiled..." did you seriously say that? the OP made a lawful harvest and that's all you need to know. you don't agree with killing a spike? fine, that's cool there are plenty of people that feel the same way. there are also plenty of people who hunt public land, like deer meat, and will kill a legal deer in order to put meat in their freezer. whatever makes you happy and as long as you're legal, we need to get off each others backs about "management."
> and x2 with john b. - if i haven't killed a deer in a long while and i'm out of meat, i would def shoot a spike. never been in that spot yet, but i won't think twice should it come to that. and fyi, shooting a spike, and shooting a doe with yearlings is 2 different matters - i think everyone on this forum agrees does with fawns are off limits.


Yeah I really said it! Guess I'm too spoiled with my deer hunting! Anyone that knows me can vouch the for the deer I hunt! And I still don't care what anybody says... U can not get the se fulfillment out of killing a spike as u would a 8 point or etc. that's bs. If anything all I would feel us sadness I didn't let him grow up to possibly become something! But then I remember after reading certain post that not all people hunt like I do! I'm not a meat hunter. Me and my father steadily kill 1 or 2 130 plus class bucks every year! But we also hunt in orrville in Dallas county where are does weigh 125 pounds any given day and bucks push 200 easily! I dunno! I'm just staing that I personally don't think it's right to shoot a young 1!1/2 year old buck! Sorry . Got to have some standards


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Johntravis89 said:


> Yeah I really said it! Guess I'm too spoiled with my deer hunting! Anyone that knows me can vouch the for the deer I hunt! And I still don't care what anybody says... U can not get the se fulfillment out of killing a spike as u would a 8 point or etc. that's bs. If anything all I would feel us sadness I didn't let him grow up to possibly become something! But then I remember after reading certain post that not all people hunt like I do! I'm not a meat hunter. Me and my father steadily kill 1 or 2 130 plus class bucks every year! But we also hunt in orrville in Dallas county where are does weigh 125 pounds any given day and bucks push 200 easily! I dunno! I'm just staing that I personally don't think it's right to shoot a young 1!1/2 year old buck! Sorry . Got to have some standards


Well there ya go... this is Northwest Florida, where the deer are small... if you kill one over 100" here you've done something.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

True that! My bad


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Bullshark said:


> What kind of bow are you shooting? I had this happen multiple times with my PSE. They are just loud.


I'm shooting a mathews helium, which is a really quiet bow but the noise was dead! The woods were so quiet no wind..


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Hey I know you feel bad but congrats on the first one down. Now thats over move on to number 2.


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm a bad hunter according to johntravis


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

95% of us are according to that criteria... idk but it seems like its getting hard to post on these forums without monkeys jumping on your back for something. Theres some great people and advice. You just have to weed out the nonsense and trolls.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Johntravis89 said:


> Yeah I really said it! Guess I'm too spoiled with my deer hunting! Anyone that knows me can vouch the for the deer I hunt! And I still don't care what anybody says... U can not get the se fulfillment out of killing a spike as u would a 8 point or etc. that's bs. If anything all I would feel us sadness I didn't let him grow up to possibly become something! But then I remember after reading certain post that not all people hunt like I do! I'm not a meat hunter. Me and my father steadily kill 1 or 2 130 plus class bucks every year! But we also hunt in orrville in Dallas county where are does weigh 125 pounds any given day and bucks push 200 easily! I dunno! I'm just staing that I personally don't think it's right to shoot a young 1!1/2 year old buck! Sorry . Got to have some standards



You may be right about standards (I don't think killing a spike is terrible) but lower your ego. It's coming through my screen.


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Kill'em Dead said:


> I'm a bad hunter according to johntravis


I'm not saying anybody is a bad hunter! If u read everything correctly I said sorry. I forgot that most ppl on here hunt In Florida or Baldwin county! The deer population and quality is totally different from my land compared to Florida! I mean if u get stoked about killing a year and a Half old spike the down him and congrats from me! That's what deer hunting is about! I was just saying for an avid hunter I don't think it's proper ethics! Bc in Alabama u get three bucks. 1 above the skin and the other two have to be forked . So


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dragsmoker said:


> You may be right about standards (I don't think killing a spike is terrible) but lower your ego. It's coming through my screen.


Sorry bro. My dad has just been real strict on me abut deer management and letting deer grow to there potential, don't shoot does on your big food plots, don't shoot a coyote in the food plot unless chasing a deer. Etc. Maybe all that rubbed on to me and I'm sounding like him! My bad fellow forum members!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

good job on the spike man! if its legal shoot im shooting and eating it. ive never been eating some bacon wrapped grilled backstrap from a doe and thought to myself this would be so much better if it was a 130 class buck.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> I'm just staing that I personally don't think it's right to shoot a young 1!1/2 year old buck!


Johntravis, do you shoot does that are 1.5 years old?


I don't care what any one shoots. My only question here is...... if you didn't want to kill the spike then why would you take a shot at the doe that was standing directly in front of the spike? Had you double lunged the doe you would have mose certainly hit the spike as well. Possibly crippling it for no reason.


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes I'll shoot a doe only a year and half old if she doesn't have fawns! But I honestly only shoot about 1 or 2 does a year and thats during bow season. I should shoot more bc were over run with does but i don't mess my food plots up by shooting does when I'm waiting on a decent buck!


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Everyone hunts different and I'm
Not bashing anyone. So before u jump down my throat remember I'm stating my own personal opinion about what somebody wrote! That's what a forum is for!!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

bigbulls said:


> Not to be captain obvious here, and not to beat you when your feeling bad about killing the spike.......... but wouldn't the same thing have happened had you double lunged the doe? You would have a doe and a spike.


I dont believe so. The spike was an easy 10yds behind her quartering away.. my shot may have been a little high but definitely a deadly shot before she dropped.. havent bow hunted much but learning all the time..


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderpounder28 said:


> I dont believe so. The spike was an easy 10yds behind her quartering away.. my shot may have been a little high but definitely a deadly shot before she dropped.. havent bow hunted much but learning all the time..


10yds is more than a "little" high


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

You guys are acting like your catching this guy in a lie. He made a bad shot. Its happened to all of us. Im for one am glad you got the animal and its not running around wounded. I can see the doe being broadside and the spike behind her quartering away and can see how you would have hit him in the ham with a bad shot. It happens. Im not going to play sherlock holmes and try to find reasons to bash the guy. It was his story and im glad he posted it. Helps us learn from others mistakes and im sure he learned something aswell.


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Roll tide !


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

didnt think i had ton explain all the details but from my groundblind 40-50 yds dont take a whole lot


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

i could understand if i were 30 ft up a tree shooting straight down


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> You guys are acting like your catching this guy in a lie.


I'm not coming down on him or think he was lying at all. I'm all for shooting what ever deer you want to shoot. I was just wondering why take a shot on the doe with the spike standing behind her. That's all. An arrow can go quite a distance after passing through these small deer down here in Florida. Especially from ground level. And since he is new to bow hunting this makes a good learning experience as to what not to do next time.



> Yes I'll shoot a doe only a year and half old if she doesn't have fawns!


I'm not jumping down your throat. Just curious about your thoughts as to why you choose to let the bucks grow but not let the does grow. Why are 1.5 year old does fair game and not 1.5 year old bucks. If you want the bucks to reach their full potential wouldn't you also want the does to reach their full potential to have the healthiest heard possible? Why do you hold the bucks in higher regard than the does?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Any dead deer, legally harvested, is a good deer. One less to crumple my fender (again). Plus the meat will not go to waste. My freezer is getting real low and I don't bow hunt. 

I've never had one actually jump a 308 round, but I've claimed it a few times.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Any dead deer, legally harvested, is a good deer. One less to crumple my fender (again). Plus the meat will not go to waste. My freezer is getting real low and I don't bow hunt.
> 
> I've never had one actually jump a 308 round, but I've claimed it a few times.


 lol


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

K-Bill said:


> way to call out somebody that hunts differently than you. :thumbdown:


 Sorry its just not the way I hunt I do not believe in killing every damn legal deer that walks out in front of you. Im not bashing the guy for missing the doe and killing the spike lord know its happened to all of us but to just kill every legal deer. :no:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Any dead deer, legally harvested, is a good deer. One less to crumple my fender (again). Plus the meat will not go to waste. My freezer is getting real low and I don't bow hunt.
> 
> I've never had one actually jump a 308 round, but I've claimed it a few times.


LOL we got deer that jump a bow. Deer that jump a rifle round. But they cant jump a car traveling 55mph?!?


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

[ FROM BigBULLS I'm not jumping down your throat. Just curious about your thoughts as to why you choose to let the bucks grow but not let the does grow. Why are 1.5 year old does fair game and not 1.5 year old bucks. If you want the bucks to reach their full potential wouldn't you also want the does to reach their full potential to have the healthiest heard possible? Why do you hold the bucks in higher regard than the does B. From bigBulls .............T.............................................................................._______________________ *1. There is way more does than bucks that's why bucks are higher regard for me! 2. If u know anything about breeding it doesn't matter what the age of the Doe into determine better fawns. 3. Because a1.5 year old buck is still a very young deer that has 2 or 3 more years to become a monster! 4. Have fun killing all your small shit and be proud but honestly how do u not feel bad killing spike after spike after nubber after 4 point if your lucky by the way you hunt!!! I mean come on! 5. Here's a answer to one of your questions and a little story of why let bucks grow!

Why I choose to let bucks grow??? Hmm bc it's the right thing to do and u that the only way to kill 125 inch plus deer. And guess what.... I even let some 120 class bucks walk last year bc they weren't big body! ( saggy belly swayed back Brissled up studs) U know why?? Bc they will be here this season and will be bigger! For instance . Mr bloody ear.... He is a main frame 8 prolly 3 years old maybe 4 I had him about 200 yards away in some cotton last year when I'm looking at him feed for about ten minutes when out of my left i see horns coming across the top of the cotton. He runs and charges (mr bloody ear) and they fight for about 7 or 8 good minutes then the new buck rams bloody ear in the ass and he follows him in the woods! My father was sitting through the woods about 4 500 yards to my right! I text him and tell him they are done fighting he sends me one back saying he just seen a nice 8 point with steam coming out of his mouth and has blood all over his ear! Dad let him walk and So that's how he got the name Mr Bloody Ear! :wink:*[/B]


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Just doesnt understand.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> nevermind


X2

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

If I kill a deer during bow season and my freezer is looking ok I'll pass a spike in Blackwater. I did shoot a spike last year though but he was atleast 3 or 4 years old. Had a 150lb body or better and his breast plate was extruding a lot and he had a slumped back. If he would've been a young buck I would've let him go. Actually watched him for 15 mins examining him trying to figure out what his case was before deciding to take him. I didn't even ready my gun when I saw him at first because I was gonna pass. 

But with that said, I've yet to kill a buck with my bow so anything with antlers is fair game to me. 

And on the pass through comments I agree an arrow can go a few yards after passing through a deer. Mine go straight to the ground behind the deer since I'm up a tree but from ground level no doubt it could've killed that buck either way. But heck like you said you're new to bow hunting so you learned something. I learn new stuff every season I didn't know. Atleast you got some meat!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

This is a silly ass pecker measuring contest. It's called "DEER HUNTING" so lets break it down....shall we?

1: the guy went hunting. 
2: he let an arrow fly
3: he killed a LEGAL deer not deer he was aiming for but none the less a LEGAL deer. 
4: he takes the deer home and eats the deer! 
5: hunt complete and successful!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Gee Willikers....you didn't sling a jig at a boat from the pier or pass to close to a kayak or root for Alabama or dog hunt or sumpin', didja???????


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

No no no...wait!! You stole his bottom spot!!!!!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Man, you sure do get all uppidy about a couple of questions don't you Johntravis

So, in other words Johntravis, you are only in it for the antlers and not really for a healthier deer heard? 

Because all of this.......



> 1. There is way more does than bucks that's why bucks are higher regard for me! 2. If u know anything about breeding it doesn't matter what the age of the Doe into determine better fawns. 3. Because a1.5 year old buck is still a very young deer that has 2 or 3 more years to become a monster! 4. Have fun killing all your small shit and be proud but honestly how do u not feel bad killing spike after spike after nubber after 4 point if your lucky by the way you hunt!!! I mean come on! 5. Here's a answer to one of your questions and a little story of why let bucks grow!


Is a bunch of BS.

Way more does than bucks means that you aren't really trying to practice QDM.

If you knew half of what you think you know and knew anything about breeding then you would know that a 1.5 year old doe is also still a very young deer and no where near as capable at producing a healthy fawn through gestation and then taking care of that fawn in its first year as a 4.5 - 7.5 year old doe is.

You would also know that regardless of how old the buck is, the same genes are passed though the sperm to the egg. Once it passes on its genes, the buck is done with the process.

The older the does are (as in being in their prime) the healthier your deer heard will be because the does carry the fawn through gestation and development, provide its milk, provide security for the fawns, etc... . This is how older and stronger does will provide you with a healthier deer heard.

If you would apply the same standards to your does as you do your bucks then your overall deer heard will be stronger and healthier.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> Man, you sure do get all uppidy about a couple of questions don't you Johntravis
> 
> So, in other words Johntravis, you are only in it for the antlers and not really for a healthier deer heard?
> 
> ...


Boil them horns all day and they are still crunchy!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I only shoot bucks 175 class or better, that have passed an oral and written test to determine that they are are over 5 years of age, and that have also passed a polygraph test to prove they didn't cheat on the test.
Oh, and they also have to be a 24" spread, 12 points or better.

Hey, you gotta have your standards.

Not really.... it it's brown, and legal, and I want to shoot it... well.... SMACK!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

marmidor said:


> Boil them horns all day and they are still crunchy!!


Yep, I've tried and tried to soften them up but no matter how long I leave them in the marinade they're still gonna manage to crack a tooth.

I will usually let the small spikes walk if I have a few deer in the freezer but hunting public land, if that deer is legal it's going to get turned into table fare most of the time.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm in it for meat. The younger they are, the more tender the meat. That boy can have all them tough ones, I want the 1.25 year old spike, nubber,etc. Just like veal. Mmmmm.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Good lord. I've let 8 points walk because they weren't big enough, but I'm probably shooting the first deer I see this year because of this thread. I hope it's a spike.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> Yep, I've tried and tried to soften them up but no matter how long I leave them in the marinade they're still gonna manage to crack a tooth.
> 
> I will usually let the small spikes walk if I have a few deer in the freezer but hunting public land, if that deer is legal it's going to get turned into table fare most of the time.


I'm with you. I have no problem either way. If you choose to take a deer that is legal then that is more then awesome. If you choose to let a deer live another day then that's fine also. I don't come into your house and judge you because you grilled a 9 month old chicken so don't give me shit for eating a deer that had had a better chance then a chicken or cow that has never seen life outside a tiny ass pen.


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

bigbulls said:


> Yep, I've tried and tried to soften them up but no matter how long I leave them in the marinade they're still gonna manage to crack a tooth.
> 
> I will usually let the small spikes walk if I have a few deer in the freezer but hunting public land, if that deer is legal it's going to get turned into table fare most of the time.


Man U got to understand I hunt in Alabama so we only get three bucks! I'm not bashing u about killing a spike! Just killing one after another just seems different to me. I dunno. But trust me on my land bro u couldn't kill enough does to make it a perfect balance! My dad and Bobby Walker and Terry booker have all had this land under QDMA for as long as I can remember! If only I had a way of uploading my pics u would see what I'm talking about!!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Johntravis89 said:


> Man U got to understand I hunt in Alabama so we only get three bucks! I'm not bashing u about killing a spike! Just killing one after another just seems different to me. I dunno. But trust me on my land bro u couldn't kill enough does to make it a perfect balance! My dad and Bobby Walker and Terry booker have all had this land under QDMA for as long as I can remember! If only I had a way of uploading my pics u would see what I'm talking about!!


dude if i were you i'd drop it. most people dont have their daddy paying for a high dollar lease and have 125" bucks running around. you dont have any idea what we're talking about and you sound like a spoiled brat. based on what you've described you would be an idiot to shoot a spike where you hunt. but when you grow up you'll understand horns and trophy mounts are not the highest priority to most hunters. legally taking a deer and having meat in the freezer are more important to most folks, especially around here.

and fyi, if you're over run with does you are not practicing qdma. not shooting spikes is not the only part of that program son.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> dude if i were you i'd drop it. most people dont have their daddy paying for a high dollar lease and have 125" bucks running around. you dont have any idea what we're talking about and you sound like a spoiled brat. based on what you've described you would be an idiot to shoot a spike where you hunt. but when you grow up you'll understand horns and trophy mounts are not the highest priority to most hunters. legally taking a deer and having meat in the freezer are more important to most folks, especially around here.
> 
> and fyi, if you're over run with does you are not practicing qdma. not shooting spikes is not the only part of that program son.


Boom!:notworthy:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> dude if i were you i'd drop it. most people dont have their daddy paying for a high dollar lease and have 125" bucks running around. you dont have any idea what we're talking about and you sound like a spoiled brat. based on what you've described you would be an idiot to shoot a spike where you hunt. but when you grow up you'll understand horns and trophy mounts are not the highest priority to most hunters. legally taking a deer and having meat in the freezer are more important to most folks, especially around here.
> 
> and fyi, if you're over run with does you are not practicing qdma. not shooting spikes is not the only part of that program son.


X3

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

K-Bill said:


> dude if i were you i'd drop it. most people dont have their daddy paying for a high dollar lease and have 125" bucks running around. you dont have any idea what we're talking about and you sound like a spoiled brat. based on what you've described you would be an idiot to shoot a spike where you hunt. but when you grow up you'll understand horns and trophy mounts are not the highest priority to most hunters. legally taking a deer and having meat in the freezer are more important to most folks, especially around here.
> 
> and fyi, if you're over run with does you are not practicing qdma. not shooting spikes is not the only part of that program son.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Johntravis89 (Aug 21, 2012)

Now start talking shit bc I hated on public land!!! Let the the hating begin......


----------

